# Youde Zephyrus Tank



## zadiac (12/5/15)

Found this quite interesting.

https://originvape.com/product/zephyrus-tank-by-youde/

Clearomizer with rebuildable section as well.
5ml juice capacity and also fills from the top.

Coils come in 0.2, 0.3 and 0.5 ohms.
Seems like massive airflow on this one.

I like 

Can also be found here: http://www.gearbest.com/electronic-cigarettes/pp_183971.html

*Video:*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (12/5/15)

This looks like a real winner. Any vendors bringing them in with coils


----------



## Derick (12/5/15)

Does indeed look interesting, I have always liked Youde's products, they started out as a clone maker and gradually moved to their own original devices, most of them good so far


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (12/5/15)

This looks great!


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

Had my eye on the Goliath for a while now, but this looks good, price is very reasonable. RBA deck looks kinda small for dual coils, though.


----------



## zadiac (12/5/15)

I like the dual horizontal coils. Prob won't even use the rba section.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (21/5/15)




----------



## huffnpuff (21/5/15)

zadiac said:


> I like the dual horizontal coils. Prob won't even use the rba section.



Going the dual coil route for subohm is MUCH better for flavour. That's one of the main reasons why the Arctic dual coil heads kick ass. The thinner gauge used for the dual coils also gives a smoother vape compared to the thicker gauge single coils at the same resistance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/15)




----------



## BuzzGlo (24/5/15)

exciting


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/5/15)

theres this on the horizon from UD too... http://www.gearbest.com/electronic-cigarettes/pp_187803.html


----------

